# Doe? Wether? Both?



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

My his will be my last year in 4h, and I showed a wether last year, and this year I definetely want to show another goat, but I'm trying to decide, do I want to show another wether or try a doe or do 1 of each? The biggest thing with the does Is they don't make it into the sales at county, which I am not sure if that really matters to me or not. What do y'all think? Pros? Cons? Thanks!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, if you go to large shows, a doe could be good if she places well, because people may want kids out of her.


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

That's true. I don't plan on doing a lot of big shows because my main focus in showing is my llamas. My goats are a hobby and 4 h thing. My llamas are what makes me money and ribbons.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If llamas are really your show thing, then I would stick with a wether.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> If llamas are really your show thing, then I would stick with a wether.


I agree. You can only do so many things and have success in all them. So I would stick with the easier project if you put alot of time into the llamas


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok. Thanks. I'll just stick with the wether then.


----------

